# Outback Security



## sandramast (Oct 28, 2003)

Thieves opened our front cargo bin door (it was locked) then pushed in the drawer which is located just below the bunk bed closet. They then had immediate access into our trailer. Eveyone should check their cargo bins to see if there floorplan allows access to the inside like ours does (25RS). The crawl space is small and it had to be either a kid or very small adult, either way the damage was done and we're afraid they'll come back and we can't stop them.


----------



## bt996sb (Feb 2, 2005)

Glock can stop'em.....

Radio shack used to sell an audible alarm that if it was moved it would sound off. Extremely loud. If they knew what it was then they would just turn it off, however the sound would probably be enough to scare them off. Especially if thier kids.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

One thing to know is almost all RV keys for the outside utility doors are the same key, or close enough that others will open them. You can buy other cam locks at many dealerships or hardware stores, that's one way to slow them down. I bet you can also create a lock on the inside. I haven't seen your floor plan, but could you put a 2x4 across it? Then creates some method of securing it?

I hope all is okay, I know its a very uneasy feeling when that happens.

As mentioned you may want to look at some various alarms. They have some at Camping World I think that are mounted inside or outside, might be a wise investment.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

When the dealer handed me the key for the outside storage bin I looked at the number (ch751) and noticed that is seemed familiar. I pulled out my key ring to find one already there. I use that key to open many other locks at work. It is very common.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

sandramast said:


> Thieves opened our front cargo bin door (it was locked) then pushed in the drawer which is located just below the bunk bed closet. They then had immediate access into our trailer. Eveyone should check their cargo bins to see if there floorplan allows access to the inside like ours does (25RS). The crawl space is small and it had to be either a kid or very small adult, either way the damage was done and we're afraid they'll come back and we can't stop them.
> [snapback]28259[/snapback]​


It sounds like it was in storage at the time, right? Can you store it somewhere else. Will insurance or the storage place help out?

I know thieves are everywhere but I'd be even more disappointed if this happened in a campground.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I would do like Y-Guy and j1mfrog just said
The utility keys are all the same.
I opened my sister-inlaw storage door with my key.
And she could not believe it








I would change the cam locks.
Don


----------



## cowart66 (Mar 8, 2005)

I learned about the same key thing when I picked up my new outback the tech doing the show borrowed my keys from my 99 starcraft that I was trading to open the front storage area. I thought that they were really locked before that.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

In reading your other post it sounds like thy jimmied the lock, so a new cam lock probably wouldn't have solved the problem. Need to find a way to lock the interior. In reality any camper isn't all that secure, nothing a crow bar couldn't open if time was allowed.

I wonder if you could install something like a Double-Lock, Swing Lock Door Safety Latch on the inside? Like this.

_In thinking back the KZ Frontier rear slide units have the huge storage bay with raised floor and opening, they promote it has a huge benefit but reading this makes me think without some major ability to lock it down its also a huge security problem too._

If anyone has any photos it would sure help me to brainstorm ideas of how to lock things down.


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

Here's an idea- since you can get access to the inside of the hatch when it's closed and locked, what about some sort of deadbolt latch that'sonly accessible from the inside- you'd reach down from the inside and unlatch it when you want access.

I'd agree that the kids who broke in once will likely break in again- thieves who break into RV's aren't very smart. It's probably time for an alarm- even a cheapie that will make a lot of noise is probably worth it.

Kevin P.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I am all for security -- but like JFK said to the secret service "If a man is going to get you -- a man is going to get you"

If the bad guys happen to have a key that fits and is getting in that way -- and you chnage the lock -- then he will only open the twist bolt, pull out the door a little.. then snap it off with the new lock intact ... -- or if you put a lock on both sides of the access door then he will use a crowbar and bust through that 1/4 plywood ... that will take a child about 10 seconds to accomplish ....

you cannot make a trailer secured. Bad people can easily just bust the emergency exit window.. flip the hatch open and crawl in ...

I know this sounds crazy -- but the harder you make it for him to break in -- the more expensive it is going to get to repair the damge that he has to cause to break in -- YOU CANNOT STOP SOMEONE FROM BREAKING IN A PLYWOOD SHELL CAMPER!!! Heck, most of us could punch through it if we tried....

The trick is just to make the trailer less inviting... park it in an RV park that has onsite security, lots of lights, and fenses and access locks... and dogs ... and crazy owners with shotguns...

make the door harder to get in and there goes your windows....!!!


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

When looking for storage for our unit, we found a large place with two sets of fencing each topped with wire. The part I liked the best was all of the airstreams and class A parked in the lot. Somebody would be slummin to come after mine. I agree with Ghosty, that if someone wants in they will get in. Get a look at the security tapes and move to a different lot.

Jared


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

When I fist got the trailer, I bought an alarm at Radio Shack. I've now gotten in the habit of not using it.







In fact it's not even in the trailer. Even though the Outback is parked in my driveway, this is a good reminder to start using it again!

Thanks!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

One of my neighbors is a state trooper. When I bought the new trailer home for the first time he gave me a present of a hitch lock. They pick them up at Lowes for 18.00 I beleieve. Bright Yellow looking thing.

Trailers here in Austin/San Antonio are stolen at the rate of 3 per week it seems. (TT, Work Trailers, Cargo Trailers) Does not seem like allot until its yours. The lock has a trailer ball that fits inside the hitch and then a locking U Bolt that covers the hitch and ball. Makes it impossible for someone to simply pull up and drop their ball under your hitch and go....

Apparently there has never been a trailer stolen in 2003-2005 that had one of these on it...

Just food for thought


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

We are currently searching for our hitch lock key. Took the precaution of putting it on but not of putting the key on the keyring. Nevertheless, it is a very good idea.

I don't know if the cover helps at all to discourage theft but it certainly makes the TT look non-discript next to many of the other rigs close by. Because the cover fits loosely, it even looks kinda scruffy. Who knows if that helps.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You will never stop the pofessional thieves but you do want to make the amatuers figure its too much trouble and walk on

Good thing you put the key where you would never lose it,been there done that


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

FOUND THE KEY!









DW found it with our camping supplies. shy

I was sweating that one.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

It was probably at the bottom of the Morgan bottle!


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Nooo...

But it might get lost there in the future - I'll have to remember to look there







.


----------

